

Show HN: Feedtragón, a free feedreader using Superfeedr, WebSocket, Ruby/Sinatra - onli
https://onli.github.io/feedtragon/

======
evanprodromou
Pretty impressive feat!

~~~
onli
Thanks! If there are any questions, I'm here.

